# Bakersfield, CA Hall Ambulance EMT Academy



## Patch (Jan 4, 2011)

I recently applied to Hall Ambulance in Bakersfield, CA for their EMT Academy.  I have always had an interest in Emergency Medicine and the medical field in general, but was successful in my previous career and could not bring myself to attempt a career change.  

A few months ago I was laid off and that career field is struggling, leaving me with little hope of returning to it in the near future.

Upon seeing an ad for Hall Ambulance's EMT Academy, I felt this was a great opportunity to start a new career path as an EMT and do something I want rather than something I'm "stuck" doing.

I have passed the initial portion of the hiring process and have an academy orientation and basic reading and math assessment test in a few weeks.  Hopefully all will go well and I will be accepted into the academy.  

I know that I will be paid during my training, and that the training is Monday through Friday, 8 hours a day.  

I'm curious as to whether or not anyone on the forum has been through Hall's EMT Academy and could share their experiences with me.  Also, if anyone is or has been employed by Hall, if they would be willing to share those experiences with me as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rural911 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome company. Great equipment. Above average pay. great opportunity as an emt to get real 911 experience not just IFT. Your in the right place. I wish you the best in your career ahead. Be safe


----------



## thegoalcole (Dec 20, 2012)

I am about to attend the orientation for the EMT academy. How did it go? What is the process after the orientation?


----------



## amscotty (Apr 24, 2013)

*Update?*



thegoalcole said:


> I am about to attend the orientation for the EMT academy. How did it go? What is the process after the orientation?



I was just seeing what happened with all you guys, I attend the orientation next month. what did you have to do?


----------



## Kidd (Jun 11, 2017)

thegoalcole said:


> I am about to attend the orientation for the EMT academy. How did it go? What is the process after the orientation?



You went to the Orientation? How was it? I'm scheduled to go Wednesday and a bit nervous about it. Not sure what to wear or expect. Any and all info would be appreciated.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2017)

Kidd said:


> You went to the Orientation? How was it? I'm scheduled to go Wednesday and a bit nervous about it. Not sure what to wear or expect. Any and all info would be appreciated.



Not to burst your bubble but I doubt that he's going to reply after 5 years...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2017)

Lol, what do you want to know specifically?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2017)

Great... now the Kern Co. Cult is gonna get rowdy on this thread...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Great... now the Kern Co. Cult is gonna get rowdy on this thread...


Hardly. I didn't do the academy, but know their "instructors" well enough. I didn't start my career here, but know just about all of the heavy hitters at that place to help this guy if he wants it.

I can't speak for any other "cult member", but he can also search the plethora of Hall Ambulance threads for all I care.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2017)

I meant in the sense of I knew as soon as I posted my original reply a cult member was going to reply just as fast. It's like yalls "Hall spidy sense" tingles.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2017)

Fair enough, either way specifically there's a big difference between "new hire orientation", and "EMT academy orientation", so he needs to be clearer and speak up if he wants any help.


----------



## Kidd (Jun 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, what do you want to know specifically?


Just what to expect. The email gave me a general idea but the more I know going in is better. Specifically I'd like to know how the paid  training works, and what exactly it means that I've made it to the orientation. Does that mean I'm likely to be accepted into the academy or are there still steps to being accepted (and if so how many).


----------



## Kidd (Jun 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Not to burst your bubble but I doubt that he's going to reply after 5 years...


Hey you never know... nonetheless I got someone's attention


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 12, 2017)

Kidd said:


> Just what to expect. The email gave me a general idea but the more I know going in is better. Specifically I'd like to know how the paid  training works, and what exactly it means that I've made it to the orientation. Does that mean I'm likely to be accepted into the academy or are there still steps to being accepted (and if so how many).


1. The email should give you all you need to know for now. If it doesn't, call HR tomorrow and ask them directly.

2. Paid training works just as the name implies-you are being paid to train.

3. Again, no clue if you're already an EMT (non-academy), or an academy "student", i.e., EMT-to-be pending completion of their EMT academy. If it's the latter it sounds like you've already been accepted.

4. Be grateful you got in (not implying you're not). Currently, we have more EMT's than shifts, though that fluctuates frequently like anywhere else.

Either way, it's a decent opportunity, don't squander it. Take it seriously, don't be a goon, and you'll do fine. I'm sure we'll run into one another at some point in time, laterz.


----------



## Kidd (Jun 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 2. Paid training works just as the name implies-you are being paid to train.
> 
> 
> My question about the paid training is if I'm being paid during the training or after. Just asking so I know how I need to budget my finances. I'm really looking forward to this opportunity and have no intention of squandering it so I'm trying to get everything settled as soon as possible. Thanks for all the info much appreciated.


----------

